# Hfcs



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

I have a question, how many pounds of HFCS is in a 55 gallon drum? I found it for .25 cents a pound and was wondering ???


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I think it depends on the type, there are several formulations, but about 10# a gallon. I prefer liquid sucrose over HFCS myself. I have seen many studies that show that bees live much longer on sucrose.


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

There are recent studies of various varieties of HFCS, and some came out really bad, and some OK, I believe.

Diana Sammatoro at the Tucson lab was doing the work, I believe. You might want to check with her. http://gears.tucson.ars.ag.gov/home/sammataro/index.html


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

what is the price diffrence between HFCS and Sucrose ? And is it as easy to come by as HFCS. I have allways mixed my own sugar and water. But with and increase to 50 hives the sugar is getting expensive.


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

The price difference depends on the source and the quantity and how many middlemen are involved. Also remember that with HFCS you are buying some water, typically close to 20% as I recall (And I have bought truckloads).

Two years ago, there were heavy losses in California that beekeepers blamed on HFCS they bought through a reputable bee supply channel. Before that, in Western Canada tens of thousands of colonies died due to bad HFCS.

I have never heard of colonies dying from sugar syrup, although if it is burnt by applying too much direct heat while mixing on the farm, it can become harmful.

Sugar can usually be bought at wholesalers and beekeepers typically leave word that they will buy broken bags and swept-up sugar if it is not contaminated. I've heard that beekeepers can get some really good deals if they 'prime the pump' with a little honey in the right hands.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advise. I will probley keeping buying sugar. I never thought about checkin with super market on busted bags. Good idea !!!!


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Used it for years with no trouble.
Only use the 55% never the 45%.
Also we get a " spec " sheet for the batch & tanker load.
By the way only use " food grade " HFCS.
Yes there is a lot of off label stuff out there, beware!!!!


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I quite liked it, but, particularly at times of year in climates where bees cannot fly or raise brood, beekeepers tend to be wary. My friends who rely on their bees for their living gladly pay a bit more for pre-mixed sugar syrup.

Also, there are several suppliers and processes and it is apparently the acid treatment that causes bee problems. The enzyme process id supposed to be OK. Too technical for me, but Dr. Currie in Manitoba did a lot of work on it and now Diana has tackled it. http://wordpress.beesource.com/2008/10/10/beeekeeper-newsletter-oct-10-2008/ One thing I heard is that good HFCS should be the colour of tap water (No color).

Even the 'food grade' HFCS can vary a lot in composition and that is what caused the recent problems AFAIK. I talked personally to a guy in Central California who lost pretty well all of his 1,000+ colonies.

Ask yourself. Do I feel lucky today?

Google Diana Sammataro High Fructose



> Other Hayden Bee Lab research is focused on the physiological effects of feeding high fructose corn syrup (HFCS) to bees. The product may be harmless to bees but no one is absolutely sure, DeGrandi-Hoffman said. HFCS from different manufacturers and distributors is under the microscope.
> 
> Researchers are checking HFCS for any impact caused by temperature during HFCS shipping, as well as the actual shipping containers. The Hayden facility’s Blaise Leblanc is pursuing the chemistry angle while Diana Sammataro is exploring bee behavior and the effects on bee physiology.
> 
> The lab is lacking actual HCFS product delivered to beekeepers. Beekeepers are asked to send HCFS samples to the lab to check for possible contaminants. For more information, contact Sammataro at (520) 670-6380, ext. 121 or [email protected].


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

No I don't want to gamble on saving a few bucks. The supplier is Rossman in Moultrie Ga. I found feel with his reputation that only good high quality product wold coe from there. I will get better details when I go there Friday to pick up supers.....


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*Hfcs Sugar Blend*

I get a HFCS sugar blend from Cowgills and pay $.25 a pound, and have had no problem for the last 10 years. The barrel of sryup that I get are 640 pounds.
Ron


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*who is Cowgills?*

I get a HFCS sugar blend from Cowgills and pay $.25 a pound, and have had no problem for the last 10 years. The barrel of sryup that I get are 640 pounds.
Ron

Cowgills, is that Cargill?


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes that is cargill and not cowgill.:scratch:
Ron


----------

